# Ausra Farms - Updated



## Alexz7272 (Jul 28, 2016)

So I officially registered the farm as a business! I now have two companies in the great state of Colorado  
As some of you know, I was born in Lithuania but raised in Washington DC. I am taking Lithuanian traditions and practices and applying them to my farm. I thought maybe some people would be interested to maybe learn some about our culture or at least our name as we are a small country in Eastern Europe, haha! 
So the name, Aušra means Dawn in Lithuania. We thought it would be a fitting name for the farm as I am up at or before dawn most days taking care of my animals. Plus my little cousins Milda & Daina agreed on the name 

So right now I have Turkeys, Chickens, Quail, Ducks, Sheep, Pigs, Goats and Alpacas. I had Pheasants before for their feathers and meat, just havent gotten back into them yet. 
Chickens & Ducks are for eggs. Quail are for eggs and meat. Sheep and Alpacas are for fiber (making traditional Lithuanian textiles). Pigs are for meat, specifically smoked Lithuanian meats. Goats are for milk & making cheese. 

So the property! We are on just under 5 acres and got it as a foreclosure. We were really lucky that my Bf's parents are well off and gave us 100k as a down payment otherwise in the super competitive market of where we live, we would not of gotten the property. The previous owners were none too happy about their horse property being foreclosed on so they destroyed as much as they could. They took out all the fencing, destroyed all but one building, left scrap EVERYWHERE and poured paint and other chemicals all over in random places   I wont even go into detail what they did in the house. Just happy I live with an Electrical and Mechanical Engineer. We have renovated the kitchen, living room and master bathroom, also added a reading nook in the attic space for me! But we still have the rest of the house. 

We have been in the house for 3 years this august and it took us a good 1.5 years to get it back to a good, clean and healthy pasture. However, we are still figuring our fencing and how we want the property arranged. We want to get a legit barn but I am working, running 2 businesses now and going to school for Paralegal. Gonna have to  wait another 2 years to get that barn 

Random Fun Facts! 
I learned Lithuanian, Russian then English as a kid. My three dogs understand Lithuanian and Russian but not English. All my livestock responds to Lithuanian only. My boyfriend speaks NO Lithuanian or Russian, so it is alot of fun to mess with him  
Like I mentioned before my bf is an electrical and mechanical engineer. Meaning I get cool inventions he creates for me and the animals as well as a full machine shop on the property. We both weld MIG & TIG, we have a CNC Mill in our garage so fabricating parts is super easy, we have a lathe, plasma cutter w/ table and every other tool you could imagine! When we started fencing the perimeter of the property with t-posts, he created an automatic t-post driver to save us time instead of buying one for hundreds of dollars, it was AMAZING! 

While he is very tech oriented, I am more back to basics as that is how my relatives and parents grew up. So hopefully this is the start of sharing my adventure to mix old culture with new and modern with traditional. 

Here's a picture of my two little bucks as a reward for reading


----------



## babsbag (Jul 28, 2016)

Ahhh, aren't they cute. 

It sounds like you are one busy lady but when you love what you do you will love doing it. About the t-post driver...we bought one for 100's of dollars and it never worked right. I think we have used it on about a dozen posts and just gave up. If he has a good plan he should patent it.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 28, 2016)

We don't have the rocky soil here like you have to deal with Babs...  Mostly sand and clay out east of the mountains... When  you actually get up into the mountains of course... then there are plenty of rocks.

Nice name for a farm. Looking forward to reading your journal as you go along.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 28, 2016)

Are you planning on developing customers for your smoked Lithuanian meats? It sounds yummy and I don't even have any idea about Lithuanian cooking.

A foreclosure....what a shame that the previous owners destroyed all they could before they moved out. We bought a foreclosure also, a 1500 square foot double wide mobile home on 8 acres. We moved out of a 2500 square foot brick home on a city lot and had to get rid of most of our furniture because it was oversized. This place was a garbage dump. I don't think they EVER paid for garbage pick up. My husband stayed at his job while I came up for 4-5 days at a time to work on the house. Thankfully, it wasn't destroyed on the inside like yours was. Every time l left to go back home, I carried bags of trash out of here. Any and everything a family could consume was thrown out in the woods. There was even THREE sofas thrown out in the woods! Heavy on the beer bottles and beer cans. Broken glass was picked up by the buckets. What morons.  

It will take you time, but you will get it all cleaned up and make it truly yours. You will make your house beautiful-just the way you want it. You will get the fencing built, the out buildings and the barn, too. In the mean time, you can start assembling materials. You might want to build a 3 sided run in shed for future use by your animals, but used now for stacking building materials in it. I am a scrounger and jump on deals when I find them. Did you know that most lumberyards like Lowes or Home Depot have reject racks? They mark down to half price or less the less than perfect lumber and if you are building a barn, a bow in the boards here or there doesn't hurt a thing.

We built a 36'x36' barn using mostly used lumber I scrounged and reject lumber from Lowes. The poles were telephone poles that were taken down and we bought them from the contractor for $80 for all of them! I did have to buy 22 brand new 2"x6"x20' for rafters....it sure hurt my feelings! LOL We also sucked it up and paid for brand new metal sheets for the roof and sides, plus the trim pieces. So if you start watching for sales, reject racks and look on Craigs List, you can buy your barn, a piece at a time.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 29, 2016)

It is going to be interesting to follow how you grow your place.  The description of your place could have been a cut and paste that many on BYH have gone through.  We know it is a labor of love and the challenges are something that we enjoy sharing with each other. 

I'm also looking forward to hearing more about the Lithuanian sausage.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 29, 2016)

Can't wait to see what your gonna be doing. 
My family on my mothers side is Prussian so i wonder if we have similar traditional food stuffs.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 29, 2016)

@Baymule That barn is amazing! I think that is what I will need to do, just slowly collect materials over time. We also have a Engineering contract company we own and run, so I have access to a lot of metal places. I should see if they have any contacts for wood people. Genius! I'll have to look into the building codes and permits in this county as I live in the 'communist' county. You need permission to do ANYTHING here. If you ask anyone in the state of Colorado, they know that Boulder is known as The Peoples Republic of Boulder. We live just outside of the city in Longmont but still in Boulder county. It can be very frustrating and expensive. 

I do already have people wanting to buy my Lithuanian goods. I posted in the Lithuanian-American Facebook page and website when I was trying to think of a name. I already have a bunch of people asking when I will start selling. As Lithuania is such a small country, there are not many places that sell traditional foods so it is actually a decent market here in the USA. Plus I am hoping some others try it too! It is obviously in the early stages and I am no where near ready to sell the meats but I have a dozen or so people that have asked me to let them know as soon as I do! 

I am lucky to not have found any couches  I feel you on the beer cans and broken glass. The dogs were none too happy to be restricted from the acreage for the first 3 months. I got a nail through my boot only 2 times though and luckily never any glass but I did get a new tetanus shot!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 29, 2016)

Our farm was not a foreclosure but the owner were/are hoarders and the place is trashed, they think it is treasure and everyone else thinks it is junk us included. Maybe some day i will get pictures.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 29, 2016)

Here is what we are working with. This image is from 2014, so it looks a little different now. That was before I had any of my livestock. 


 

I have all my fowl/birds to the right of the 3 car garage, there was already a decent sized fenced in area and we just created a coops and pond for the chickens & ducks. If you can see in the picture the roof is grey and then there is a 'blue' roof. That is a lean to-ish that was open on the back. We created the quail and turkey/pheasant pens on the first third, hay storage on the second and I will be enclosing the 3 side closest to the right side for a kidding area for my goats. So to the right of the 3 car garage is where I have all the animals right now until we figure out fencing for the whole front. 
I'd LOVE to have the area where we plan to get place an additional road but our agreement is that he gets his machine shop and I get the rest of the land. We are saving up for the machine shop through the company, so it wont happen just yet. 
I've struggled with the odd shape of the property. It is very elongated and has come odd corners or bends. The front and the left side are the only straight lines. So fencing is alot of fun! Going to follow how the previous people did it and put a gate directly when you enter the driveway to the right as we already have the posts there to support it, fence along the driveway, just outside the trees, back close to the 3 car garage to attach (with a large gate there again), along the rounded bit all the way to the corner and connect with the existing front t-post fencing along the road.  Sooo lots of fun


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 29, 2016)

@misfitmorgan We definitely would have some foods in common, specifically meats! I don't know too much about Prussian culture honestly, do you ever cook any traditional foods? 
The former homeowners were hoarders of a sort too. Found odd stockpiles of random things. We actually found 80+ rabbit trophies and guessed they did show rabbits. The weird thing is, we keep finding trophies in the oddest places! The attic, the crawl space, down the cement holder that a post use to be in. So odd


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 29, 2016)

Well Prussian is unique because it is German, Polish, Russian, and Lithuanian all together....which means basically it is some food from all of those places. We have things like chopped beef, fresh kielbasa, Galumpkis which we actually call pigs in the blanket because as kids it was just what my mother called them. We also have things like sauerkraut with pork chops or sausage cooked together, sweet and sour cabbage. Because Prussia was taking over at one time or another by all of those countries our "traditional" food is from all of them, wurst and kraut from germany, galumpkis from russia or poland depends who you ask, chopped beef is polish. etc. We do also have some dishes that i think are Lithuanian or possibly common from this set of countries/areas, things like cold beet soup, poppy seed cake, potato pancakes, also of course many types of sausages, headcheese, etc.

They did weird stuff here too. Like piles of computer parts, and boxes upon boxes of books all over. Extra doors and windows, 5 boats none water safe...etc.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 29, 2016)

"People's Republic of Boulder" LMAO!!!  So true! They are a country unto themselves! They take socialism to an entirely new level. So I thought I'd mention that you may want to contact United Power or Qwest to see if they have any old power/telephone poles. They replace them frequently, and of course many get knocked down by vehicles (that they jump in front of... stupid poles!), storms and such. You have a truck and I would suppose a trailer. If not, if you know someone who has a 5th wheel flat bed trailer and can haul them for you, you could get the poles and that would be the major part of the battle. All your main vertical support beams. They should be plenty long enough, even if clipped off by a vehicle.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 29, 2016)

Let me recommend 2"x4" non climb horse wire. We are using it and yes, it is expensive, but by golly it keeps our animals IN and every one else's OUT. Even the chickens can't get through the holes. We also are using 7' T-posts and 2 strings of barbed wire at the top.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/non-climb-horse-fence-48-in-x-200-ft?cm_vc=-10005

When you fence the front of your place and hang your front gate, or any gate that opens out to the road, inset the gate. Our gate is a truck and trailer length, plus some extra feet, off the road. The corner posts for the fence at the road are set so the fence from the gate posts form a wide V, which gives us swing room. That way, your truck and trailer isn't out on the road while you're opening or closing the gate. With a wide V opening, there is plenty of swing room and get a 16' gate. Make sense?

We also had an above ground pool liner and frame, glass shower doors. toilets, carpet, clothing, shoes, kept looking for a decomposing body..... There was so much scrap metal that a couple of day laborers that we hired to help pick up the trash went and got their truck. They got 1700 pounds! They took it to sell, we paid them to pick it up, plus gave them $20 for gas to get it outa here! Who has FIVE old bed spring units out in the weeds?? Unreal.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 7, 2016)

So today I finally expanded the fence! I finished in the dark so I'll have to get photos tomorrow! But I had the two best helpers ever, my nephew and my father 




 




And the pups!


----------



## TAH (Aug 7, 2016)

I am following your journal. We are learning Russian as a family. It is slow going but we are making progress. 

Love those dogs


----------



## Baymule (Aug 8, 2016)

Help is always appreciated. Just having some one who wants to help and supports what you are doing is awesome. Cutie pie nephew!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 9, 2016)

TAH said:


> I am following your journal. We are learning Russian as a family. It is slow going but we are making progress.
> 
> Love those dogs



What is making you guys study it? It is not an easy language to learn (so I am told) but I find it very beautiful 
My best friend is from Germany and we both know enough to get by of each others language. So when we are in public it sounds like we are arguing apparently when we are speaking Russian & German


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 9, 2016)

Soooo we had talked about making our own grain silos but stumbled across this on craigslist. Any opinions from the experts? I am going to look at them tomorrow at 9 mountain time to check the dimensions and condition. Unfortunately the seller know absolutely NOTHING. But we figure for $500 for _*both *_we could fix them up. Any advice? 

https://denver.craigslist.org/grd/5695986222.html


----------



## misfitmorgan (Aug 9, 2016)

Dunno about where you live but here that is a killer deal...We paid $500 for ours with no lid and no bottom plate...We put it inside a building and DH made a bottom plate.


----------



## TAH (Aug 9, 2016)

Alexz7272 said:


> What is making you guys study it?


We are exactly sure. A while back the Lord told my dad for us to learn it has a family. We have thought we may eventually go to be missionarys. We will have to see what the Lord has planned.


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 9, 2016)

Following your journey! We're having to fix up a trash house, also. I know the struggles!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 9, 2016)

$500 for both? Jump on that like a duck on a June bug!!! Figure out what to do with them later, just get them NOW!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 11, 2016)

So I convinced my partner to front me the money and we will be getting them on Saturday!  
Also got his best friend who owns his own construction company to bring up his 5th wheel and 20ft flatbed to move it for the easy price of a cooked dinner by me 
I went out yesterday morning to look at them, they definitely need some love but are in surprisingly good condition. If I remember correctly, they are about 6 ft for the barrel & 4 feet of supoprt legs, so about 10 ft tall. The top has another 2 feet cone so 12 ft tall overall. Its a diameter of roughly 6 ft? I could be wrong, my partner wrote down all the dimensions when I called him. I was too excited, haha! 
We dont really know what to look for in a silo but these looked good. They were sitting on a concrete pad, wondering if that is required? We'll need to do more research I guess. I know we'll need an auger but the engineer is figuring out all the fun stuff 
I tried to find the brand based on the name on the side but had no luck, maybe someone else might recognize it? Trying to figure out its capacity. 
We have been talking to several feed suppliers to get pricing on bulk feed, just not sure what is a 'good' price. Looking at bulk feed for our sheep & goats as that is who we've decided to focus our efforts on. Possibly pigs too, but still debating. 
There is a potential we will fix up and turn around and sell one of them to make some extra cash for more fencing. I don't think I'll need 2 for a while, but again, I am a farming newbie, we'll see I guess. 
It is a lovely 1.5 hours from my house so it will be a busy and long day Saturday. Going with the big fifth wheel & trailer and my Jeep wrangler so we have two winches. The guy we are getting them from turned out to be super nice and I actually spent a good 45 minutes just talking to him. 
I AM SUPER EXCITED!!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 11, 2016)

Awesome!!! What a fantastic deal!!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 13, 2016)

So this is happening right now


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2016)

That is just so awesome! What a steal of a deal!!! I just love  finding something I want or need, from somebody that doesn't want it any more.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2016)

Great pictures, BTW.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm glad it worked out.  When I was reading the earlier posts I was thinking this could turn out so NOT well.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 14, 2016)

Congrats on the grain bins!  DH said the brand is Butler.  He also said you will need to put them on a concrete pad to prevent sinking once they are filled.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 14, 2016)

So we are putting the concrete down for The first silo! Doesnt look like much from here but we have dug 3-1/2 feet down. Will add rebar.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 14, 2016)

Excuse the mess!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 14, 2016)

My helper


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 14, 2016)

And cannot forget the pups!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 14, 2016)

Got the concrete set


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2016)

Making progress!!!


----------



## TAH (Aug 14, 2016)

Sounds like your making it work


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 16, 2016)

Today was slow due to weather but got a picture of my Beautiful Alpine baby


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 17, 2016)

Sold a hay feeder today and spent the other half picking up steel for the silos. Semi-productive, haha! But gave the goats a new toy with some scrap wood. Apparently it turned into the place to be


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 17, 2016)

Looks like fun!


----------



## TAH (Aug 18, 2016)

I always had fun playing with my buck!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 18, 2016)

SILO NUMBER ONE IS UP!!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Aug 18, 2016)

YAY!!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 19, 2016)

Way to go!! A great deal, some hard work and ingenuity and TA-DA!! Silo #1 is up!!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks great and I am jealous. I need to find out about delivery, price, lease etc. I also need to design a way to get it directly into the barn.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 19, 2016)

So we are getting th second silo tomorrow. It bas no cross braces so we have to weld some on otherwise it'll fall as soon as we unbolt it. 

Here we are preparing the new tabs for the cross bolts to weld and screw on.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 20, 2016)

Just want to say thank you for taking us along on your farming journey! Many of us here dreamed of farming when we were younger, but life in general got in the way and we could only realize our dream after we retired or got close to it. Our place is only 8 acres, but it is the answer to our dream and we are happy. Wishing you the best "dream" life through the ups and downs of the farm life as the days and years go by, taking you for the ride of your life.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 20, 2016)

Got the cross braces on: 


 

Using the Jeeps winch to control the drop: 



 


 

Silo #2 loaded!


----------



## chiques chicks (Aug 20, 2016)

So glad these worked out for you! Love seeing the pictures of the process.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 21, 2016)

@Baymule You're sweet! Thank you 
My father actually warned my partner Aaron about that, 'If she says she wants something, she will do it or make it happen' 
He didnt believe him, now he does 
Thank you for following the journey! My fee friends are happy I have something I love but they do not understand, so its great to have those who share the passion!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 21, 2016)

So I need help. We need to rebuild the bottom of the silos. They are rusted out. My partner wants to rebuild the bottoms with stainless stell instead of the 20 gauge galvanized to stop it from rusting. It is about 1/3 as much to buy the stainless. What do you guys think? Is it worth the extra cost?


----------



## AClark (Aug 21, 2016)

Stainless steel will rust if it sits wet, the biggest benefit is that if you're going to weld already galvanized metal, the fumes aren't something you want to be breathing, which is something you don't have with the stainless. 
A cheaper solution? What about using a food grade metal barrel and cutting pieces to fit the rusted out areas? They are usually under $20, they weld easily, and there's nothing toxic on them. You could maybe cut it in half to fit the rotted area if it would fit? I just welded one a few months ago for a smoker, and while they aren't thick steel, it's doable.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 21, 2016)

Holes dug for concrete, pounding rebar in. The second silo has shorter legs so we are raising it 18 inches with the concrete pillars so we can get underneath it comfortably.



 

Rebar: 


 

The 'get out of the way you are casting a shadow on my picture!' Look


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 21, 2016)

Ugh. Mini detour. Keisha decided to get hurt. Again.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 21, 2016)

Oops!  So sorry - hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2016)

How long are you going to use these silos? How old are they now and how long did it take for them to rust out? Which metal will last the longest for patching them up? And will the patch be bolted on or welded on? Welding on galvanize will make you sick, welders I worked with years ago said to drink milk to help from getting sick. That was years ago, I think they are all dead now from various forms of cancer.  Also, I don't know if a decent bond could be made welding those two different metals together. If you're in it for the long haul, then put the best fix on them that you can.

I'm 61, husband is 71. We argue over how well to build things around here, he says he'll be dead before it wears out, breaks down, falls apart, etc. My answer is I'm going to live another 40 years and I want it done right to start with!


----------



## chiques chicks (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't think I'd weld. I would use sheets of appropriate gauge metal and rivet, bolt if you have to. I like the idea of using old barrels.


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 21, 2016)

I would also recommend riveting instead of welding.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you all so much! I have shared all your advice and we are still debating, but what you have suggested has been great! Some options we had not even thought of, so thank you!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 22, 2016)

Played around with my camera for the first time in a while and used my animals as practice, not my best work but ehh. 
My Ram, Nibblet:


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 23, 2016)

So, I'll be absent for a little bit. Just started college again, LOVED dropping $400 on books....
Leaving for a 4 day backpacking trip across part of the continental divide Thursday morning at 4 am, super excited! However the post office delivered our package with our last minute backpacking supplies to the wrong house  so now we are hoping to get it before Thursday but who knows 
Checked up on everyone as I was creating the checklist for the caretaker while we are gone and found someone or something has been digging into our turkey enclosure. It had almost gone all the way down the 1.5 feet of fencing we put into the ground. Spent a good hour or so re-enforcing that! Glad I caught it before leaving though! Super nervous to be leaving the farm for four days! It will be the first time I have ever been away for more then 20 hours. 
THEN! Today I found out that I cut my cornea on Sunday while pouring concrete. My eye was completely swollen and red on Monday (I looked hilarious on my first day of classes)  and finally went to the doctor today. So spent $85 on medication to help it heal and glasses for two weeks. Ever tried backpacking with glasses? It sucks but gotta make it work! So long story short I'll probably be out for a short bit with my trip and classes starting but promise to check in as soon as I can get a breather or if I am able to accomplish anything on the farm these next two weeks


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 23, 2016)

Be safe and have fun!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 23, 2016)

Sorry about your eye. At least you don't have to look like a pirate with an eye patch...  Take good care of it, you've only got the two...Enjoy your high country trek!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 1, 2016)

Silo #2 is up!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 1, 2016)

So I learned my lesson to not take 'cheap' help. I came back to starving birds. Sheep, goats and alpacas were okay. But not my birds  

But here is some pictures from my backpacking trip. These are from my cell, havent gotten them off my dslr yet. 

Hope you like them!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 1, 2016)

Beautiful pics!   Gotta ask----what breed is your dog!  (S)He is beautiful!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 1, 2016)

@frustratedearthmother 
That is Zasha! We have her and her sister Keisha. They are Catahoula mixed with black mouth currs


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 1, 2016)

Holy moly gorgeous dogs! I love the looks of them! How is their temperament? They look pretty relaxed


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 1, 2016)

They are beautiful and that's an interesting cross.  I guess the erect ears threw me off... both of those breeds have dangly ears don't they?
'


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 1, 2016)

Saw your post and have another suggestion.  If the bins are butler, and there are several different brands but usually they tend to be mostly the same in a general area; try checking with a poultry supplier if there are any commercial poultry farms around or ask your local feed mill who sells bulk feed bins.  Anyway, you can often find sections to replace the rotted section from these companies.  Maybe a little more money than homemade, but you are looking at 1-4 tons of weight on these bottoms.  Also, you need to consider the angle and all for a bottom door to get the feed out unless you are going to go with an auger system which will require electricity etc.  We have several as we buy feed by the ton and they are great.  We just put 5 gal buckets under them and slide the door up, fills the bucket FAST and slide the door down.  The slide needs to be on an angle not flat across the bottom or the weight will push it down and it will bow or not even open.  The bottoms rotting out like that is most likely because old feed was left in them, it got wet and it caused the rot.   Bolt or rivet the repairs, easier to replace if you have to.  But do consider the great amount of weight on the small area that is tapered into the cone.  Not knowing the exact dimensions it looks like they are 2-4 ton bins, the cone will hold nearly a half ton alone.   Keep the top closed but do not make it too tight as the feed will sweat some in the hot weather.  We have several small patch pieces riveted on the inside of our bins to fix small holes, less than 1 ft square.  It might be easier for you to lay them back down to work on them as it is hard to work above your head all the time.  We went with a replacement "boot" from the company rather than try to construct one and it fir right on/in the hole since the previous owner used an auger.  I am all for fixing it myself and it seems your partner is very knowledgeable etc., but it might be a waste of valuable time to do all that yourself when there are replacement parts available. And you might not be able to find any but you might want to look into it.  Just make sure they can hold the weight there would be nothing worse than coming out to find something didn't hold and you have 2 tons of feed pouring out and it is starting to rain.
It you use a specific feed that comes in bags figure you will save approx 1.00 per bag on bulk price so 40.00/ton.  If you have custom mix, and if we pre-order so that they can put it on the same bulk truck coming our way in a couple of days there is a little  more discount. We usually call in and say the next time you are coming this way we need 2 tons of pellets or whatever.  That gives the feed company a chance to figure their loads more efficiently.   Best of luck.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 2, 2016)

@frustratedearthmother 
They typically do. They were shelter pups, they knew mom was a catahoula curr but not sure about dad but the former owner said he was a curr mix as well. My catahoula group thinks the dad was Malinois which would've given them the erect ears and apparently is commonly done. But who knows? haha!
They TOTALLY act like Catahoula's though. Through and through. They are not LGD's but they protect the property, us and the animals fiercely. They are so cute though


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 2, 2016)

Makes sense to me - but whatever the mix is it's beautiful and totally unique!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 2, 2016)

@farmerjan Thank you so much! We actually have a representative from our bulk suppliers coming out in the next week or two. We use Ranch-Way Feed in Fort Collins, we are about 45 minutes south of them. Thank you for the information on using bulk, I will definitely try and schedule it for when they are coming down and see if I can get any additional discounts, excellent idea! 
I may have been wrong about how he is re-doing the bottom. I picked up 2 stainless steel 4x10 sheets on Wednesday for the project. Apparently we are not welding them, we will do the bolt and rivet as you suggested. We'll be working on it this weekend, so I get more clarification from him and then explain more. Thank you so so much!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 2, 2016)

@NH homesteader 
Their temperament is pretty good! They are 2 now, so MUCH calmer then when they were puppies. They are very athletic and require lots of space. They are also extremely protective of their family and protective of their property. The girls know the property lines and wont pass it but they let us know if anyone or anything  passes close to it. Actually on Wednesday our neighbor had some people over whose dog crossed into our field. Zasha (she is alpha of the two) barked, corralled and cornered the dog while Keisha came and got my partner and I who were on the opposite side of the field working on the silos. They are amazing with the livestock, even the chickens and quails! Their breed is for Boar hunting, and they do great hunting mice, squirrels and raccoons but have never gone after livestock. They are also total sweethearts once we let them know its okay. Their bark is mean but they will love on you if we tell them you are okay. The dogs literally sleep in my arms every night


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 2, 2016)

Oh man I need one! Haha! I have a Spanish Alano,  who is also bred for boar hunting.  She's kind of numb though, and is way too impulsive.  At two,  she is barely becoming calm enough to be fun.  Our other dog,  a chow mix,  watches the property for us.  He has the best instincts. He's come to find us when a bear walked onto our property,  and as soon as we know of a threat he stands right next to us while we deal with it. The Alano would probably try to go after it,  she thinks she's much  bigger than her 53 lbs (her father,  who is 90 lbs,  held a moose down by the ear while hunting once) 

Your dogs sound like perfect farm dogs. I showed my husband your pictures and now he  must find some similar ones for the future!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 5, 2016)

So got two large window wells for free. Stacked them on 2 4x4x6 for additional height. Will get some metal we can bend for the backside on our next steel order for the company. There is some rust, bf thinks we should pressure wash all loose stuff off then coat with galvanized paint (?) Cant remember the exact name. Also, any siggestions on what I can apply to seal the bottom edges to make it leak proof? Thank you!


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 5, 2016)

You know what else makes good shelters?  The truck "caps" or "shells" or camper tops, or whatever they are called in your area.  Put up on some kind of sides if they need to be higher like you did for your sheep.  And if anyone has any old satellite dishes, the old solid ones (maybe fiberglass?) they make really good "tops "  We used to put them on top of pallet pens for the hogs...shade in the pasture.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 5, 2016)

Love it - reduce, reuse and recycle!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 8, 2016)

Finally have some time to get some projects done! Waiting for my father to show up to help me so prepping everything! 
First we will be building the enclosures useing the window wells I got for free off craigslist. 
Parts of them were heaviky covered in rust. 



 

 

I'm grinding the rust enough to get contact for my galvanized paint. One section so far: 


 


 
Definitely wearing thick carhartt pants, leather gloves and my welding respirator mask!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 8, 2016)

Definitely looking better!  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 8, 2016)

First pass done!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 8, 2016)

The boys going over the plans before we go to hone depot 


 
View from atop a silo. (It's all a work in progress and a mess, sorry)


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 8, 2016)

Sides framed


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 8, 2016)

Geeze louise - get down from there before you break your neck!    Oops, sorry - I went into 'mama mode'! 

Looks like they're coming along!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 8, 2016)

Our stopping point for the day! The boy scheduled a dinner with a co-worker in an hour and forgot to tell me 

So dad is coming back tomorrow to help insulate then put the cement board on the inside, run the electrical (the engineer requires it to give me a camera etc) put the siding on and THEN the roof! After all that, we are working on the grain silo. Should be easy


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 8, 2016)

Easy? Ha! 

Quite the project!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 9, 2016)

Fot electrical run through. Will do insulation shortly. 



 

 

 

Got the rusted part cut off. New stainless piece measured, ready to cut!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 9, 2016)

WOW!!...ya sure know how to put a poor CntryBoy to Shame!!...I'm just looking for a Leaf to crawl under and Hide!!...just love to watch people that know What they are doing....Lookin Great!!...ya sure have a reason to feel Good about your....and your Dad's work!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 9, 2016)

Cone completed, need to do rivets but finishing the enclosure first. 



 

 

Primed the roof 


 

Aaron got the top part support for the roof up. 


 

Annnd I got paint duty (its the trim)


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 10, 2016)

Got the concrete board placed over the insulation on the inside.




Got the siding on! 


 

 



We added gutters then prepped for the roof (yes we need to still put downspouts in the gutters)  


 



Annnnd the roof is on! 

 



We have tar paint we will put on the edges and still need to do exterior paint, paint the roof (with tractor paint), place the trim, finish the electrical, do some more caulking/sealing and close up the back portion. Then they can have at it! Hoping to find _someway_ to finish it this week so we can build the second next weekend


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 10, 2016)

That's turning out so nice!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 15, 2016)

While I dig fence post holes, the boys work on the grain silo


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2016)

It is a lot of work now, but you will get your major infrastructure in place. When you do, it will be fantastic. Don't bother apologizing for things being in a mess or a work in progress, we all are there, have been there, or are going there.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 16, 2016)

Looking Great!!....you'll have it 'Up and Running' in no time!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 16, 2016)

I officially have my gate to nowhere


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 16, 2016)

Woohoo!  And the shelter looks good tooo!


----------



## TAH (Oct 16, 2016)

Looking good.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2016)

Love the gate to nowhere! Your shelter looks great!


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 16, 2016)

Looking great!


----------



## TAH (Dec 25, 2016)

How are things going @Alexz7272?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 5, 2017)

@Alexz7272 I was gonna ask were did you find that wide lap siding at, that you put on the little shelter you made?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 5, 2017)

@misfitmorgan I actually got it from Home Depot


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 5, 2017)

Been missing seeing ya around Alex, glad ya are still here!! Oh, garlic is really good in the potato dish, too!! Even topped it with some of those french fried onions, Yummy!!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks I just looked....is that the James Hardie fiber cement kind?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 5, 2017)

We got a foot of snow last night! 



 





 
My feed buckets are under there 


The only two brave enough to walk around


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 5, 2017)

@misfitmorgan  It is! 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/James-Ha...-Primed-Cedarmill-Lap-Siding-615572/202035444


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 5, 2017)

So so Sorry to hear about the Snow... We are predicted to get up to 0.5" thru tomorrow afternoon....sure hope ya can Survive thru it...  I know this is spoken like a true Southerner.... and I will save ya the trouble


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 5, 2017)

@CntryBoy777 I will keep you all in my thoughts for a save day through the snow


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 5, 2017)

looks like those shelters you built are doing their job quite nicely.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2017)

Your feed buckets look like snow pimples! LOL


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 9, 2017)

Whelp, things have changed around here lately. After much consideration & planning we decided to quit goats & focus on my sheep & alpacas. It was hard but I secretly liked my sheep more  

 We also got rid of the rabbits, Aaron ended up not liking the meat and it was just not my thing I guess. 

But we will be expanding on our sheep soon, looking into the electrical fencing to rotate them in the front field during spring & summer and I THINK one of my ewes is pregnant, but I am not even sure.  

Been having problem after problem with my Jeep & last night it finally keeled on me  I got out of class, an hour away from home at 9 pm & the starter just quit. Nothing like sitting in a dark parking lot alone for an hour until a tow truck came then not getting home until 11:30pm 
Boy do I hate this thing right now!!! 



 

Buutt some good news! My sister got engaged! Here is what she walked into from her now fiancee: 


 
My nephew held a sign that said "Say yes mommy!" 

Hope everyone else is doing well & hope to be able to come back on more, my legal studies are draining me lately, heh 

And here's my sweet Nibblet, he is such a baby                          Oh, don't mind the neanderthal in the background


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey I've been wondering where you've been! 

 to the Jeep! Sorry you've left goatie land.. We can probably forgive you but it sounds like you've really thought about your plans and hey, that's great! (I still think goats are better though)


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 9, 2017)

It is so good to hear from ya. I was wondering just the other day how things were going for ya. I just figured after the patent getting y'all were assessing the options. If sheep is where your heart is, it only makes sense and it is you that ya have to please....no guff coming from this goat owner, for sure. I'll have to take your word about the law stuff, because it always gets a yawn out of me, either reading or hearing about it because it sounds Greek to me. I do miss seeing ya around, but it is understandable with the studies and all. Sorry about the jeep, and hope ya can resolve the issue, whether with a better vehicle or repairs don't gouge ya too much. Have ya done any further work on the place...your silo, or set-up or such?


----------



## TAH (Mar 9, 2017)

I hate it when cars just decided that they don't need to work! 

I can forgive...I think? 

Hope your sheep adventures go well! 

Anyway, great to see'ya back!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice to hear from you lady. Sorry the studies are overbearing right now... I couldn't imagine being in the legal field as they are always practicing because they can't ever seem to decide on what's "right" and what's "wrong"... Check the laws next month and they'll have changed... There are so many laws now that if you look you'll find a contradictory one someplace. Sorry about the jeep too... They don't make them (or really basically most things) as well as they used to. Everything now has a planned obsolescence. Manufacturers want it to break on schedule so you have to buy a new one from them or they can plan on selling replacement parts.

Happy that YOU are happy with your sheep and have decided to focus there. Less animal breeds means less stress for you and more pleasure since you'll be working with what you like the best! Life is good in some ways  Grats to your sister. Hope they'll be very happy together.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2017)

Good to hear from you, been missing you on here. I hate broke down vehicles, especially away from home.  I totally forgive you for giving up goats. I like sheep best too!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 10, 2017)

Glad to see you back, even if it is without goats.   I was thinking about an invention the other day which made me think about you and your boyfriend. You say that is is very smart and creative so here is an idea. 

There needs to be little necklace or anklet that a person can put on a chicken and then a collar that a dog wears and the idea is that the dog gets a shock when they get too close to a chicken. Let me know when you guys make a fortune on my idea. 

Sorry about the jeep. I have been in that place, fortunately not recently.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 10, 2017)

Welcome back!  I like sheep too     Sounds like refocusing will be a good thing, you have a lot going on with all the studying.  Sorry about your jeep.  Congrats to your sister - that proposal looked so romantic!

Nibblet looks so contented!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 18, 2017)

Just picked up these two beauties!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 18, 2017)

How old are they?


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 18, 2017)

Aww what breed?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Aww what breed?


x2

They are cute!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 18, 2017)

Those really look Nice!!.....


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hamp x Ramboulet! Born in January. 
Brought this little guy and he got to pick one out  


 

He also got six of his OWN chicks today! Best Auntie award anyone?!


----------



## TAH (Mar 18, 2017)

He is cute and so are his chicken (he seems very pleased about his suprise)!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 18, 2017)

The are adorable


----------



## Gorman Farm (Mar 19, 2017)

Congrats on your new additions. They are adorable!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 19, 2017)

Just picked up thr last lamb! She's a bottle baby, 6 days old


----------



## animalmom (Mar 19, 2017)

Such kissable faces!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 19, 2017)

I'll stop now


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 19, 2017)

Noooo don't stop the cuteness! What breed is she? What are your sheep plans? More details!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 19, 2017)

They'll be for wool! 
What is your guys opinions on keeping her seperate from the rest vs her being with them?  She was with other sheep at the other farm  land my RamNiblett is totally being a protective (foster) dad. Of all the new lambs. Been out here sitting with them for 2-3 hours and there hasn't been any issues. Just nervous. I've never had one bottle lamb, always multiplies. 

I know you guys will laugh at me and not judge, I couldnt find the bottle so I improvished by digging in the recycling bin 
Dont worry it was washed out thoroughly, hehe


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 19, 2017)

(I'm hiding on one of the shelters so she wont freak out but still interact with the other)


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 19, 2017)

I think your bottle baby is going to have some really nice fleece! Look at those curls


----------



## Baymule (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh, you win the BEST AUNTIE AWARD!!!!!!  

Your lambs are so cute, but your nephew is even cuter.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 19, 2017)

They sure look Wonderful to me...
Don't know about leaving that one with the others, but if they are getting along and there isn't any parasite issues, it could be okay. However, if they came from different farms, then I would still allow a quaritine time. You would hate to cause yourself issues to deal with.....err on the side of caution.


----------



## Gorman Farm (Mar 19, 2017)

Alexz7272 said:


> View attachment 29646 View attachment 29647 View attachment 29648
> 
> I'll stop now



Please don't stop that is an adorable lamb.....great markings...


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Latestarter (Mar 30, 2017)

Getting that young lad started out with rodeo training early huh?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 30, 2017)

Looks like all is Well and Happy there...
Glad the little ones are Growing and really looking nice. The fleece on the one your nephew is riding on, looks pretty thick, guessing it will be Shear time shortly? Good to see your hens are laying for ya too...


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 31, 2017)

So cute! And you have very patient sheep!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh yeah, they will be sheared very soon! Colorado weather keeps messing with me. Every chance I get to shear them, it rains or snows. I was hoping to this weekend finally but its raining today and snowing tomorrow.  
Cant shear wet or damp sheep mother nature!  
Leland (my nephew) came up to help me shovel poop, literally  



(Its a mess because we are moving them again) 
Also got a rare shot of Aaron with the animals. He is more into the structures and planning of the farm then actually the animals 


 

Also, big news! I got a new job as an officer coordinator for Coldwell Banker in Boulder! I'll be making significantly more (So I can finally build that barn!) and its still only a 15 minute commute and I can still go home on my lunch breaks  
The best part is I can afford to grow some more too! Aaron laughed at me because I started doing the numbers immediately on how many more sheep I could get  

I'll leave you with my favorite photo, I think I'll get it blown up and framed for my sister


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 31, 2017)

Congrats on the new job! And future new sheep lol!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 31, 2017)

Sure glad things are looking up for ya!....
More $$, more Sheep, more Bldgs, New job....more Work, now how could it get Better than that?....
It may even mean a new vehicle, huh?....didn't ya say the Jeep bit the dust?


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 31, 2017)

That picture truly does need to be blown up.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 31, 2017)

@CntryBoy777 I got the Jeep up and running again but I'd really like to designated it stricly for off-roading, so looking to FINALLY get a truck! 
Boy do I love my gas guzzlers  
It would have to be diesel, I wont do gas and has to be able to pull gooseneck. But we are having one issue, I'm a Ford person, Aaron is a Chevy person  
Boy oh boy you should hear our discussions about this truck shopping


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm gonna have to go with Aaron on this one. Thought of you when I saw this...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 31, 2017)

Well, since there is discord and ya decided to raise Sheep...meet in the middle and settle on a Ram...I've had several Mopar products and they have served me well. I used to be all Chevy, and can't stand Fords.......but I can't pay the price for any of them...I get 'em after they have depreciated and are well broken in....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 31, 2017)

Another watched thread that hasn't been showing up when I click on "Watched Threads". Just happened to show up in "new posts". 

Glad things are going well, love those sheepies!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 31, 2017)

That pic is a keeper and blow up candidate for sure! Cntryboy beat me to the punch on recommending a Ram... neither of you win and you both lose!  (I've experienced bad transmissions and overall weakness with Ram truck drive trains) Some folks swear by them... Id rather not have to swear AT one. I do see a lot of Ram duallies running around so I guess some of them are good. 

Ford states they're the #1 selling truck for 49 years, but they count Chevy and GMC sales separate, even though they're built side by side and aside from some badging are identical.  I've personally been a "GM" truck man for the past 40 years, one after the other. My first was a GMC, all the rest have been Chevys. Largest was a 3/4 ton HD and they've all been 4 X 4s. Started on standard shift and have been automatic now for 30 years. I'll never own another new one unless I win the lottery... can't afford one. I agree with the diesel and that's the way I'll go next time, with a 3/4 ton 4 X 4 and 5th wheel capable.

Congrats on the new job! Good to hear and sounds about ideal.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 1, 2017)

Why does GM bother to make GMC and Chevy trucks since they are the same thing? 

Are you going to get a BIG 5th wheel so you can separate it into the "people part" and the "farm animal part"? That way you won't have to find an animal sitter when you go on trips! You'ld have to have a small door between the sides for Mel so he can get to his charges.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 1, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> beat me to the punch on recommending a Ram... neither of you win and you both lose!



That made me laugh so hard!!  
I like working on cars and do 99% of my own maintenance and repairs but trucks will be a new adventure. I'm would ideally like a 3/4 or 1 ton and it has to have 5rh wheel abilities.  It ha Become apparent we are in a location that mother nature  does not like.  We are in the flood plains and in a prime spot for grass fires. We've already gotten 2 pre-evac notices this spring for fires. So I need to be able to load everyone up and go. 
I am open to any and all suggestions! I'm a total newbie in truck shopping


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 1, 2017)

First off let me say that I have no experience with much above the basic lower end of the truck ladder...150, 1500, and such...mainly half ton trucks. Except for the "Big Rig" trucks...tho, I will share what I know and have heard about deisel engines. Since they don't make Detroits anymore, I personally would stay with a Cummins. They are cheaper to operate, easier to work on, and parts are reasonable. They may not have the overall power of a Cat, but they are a workhorse. I'm sure others will have much more detailed info for ya, but I was never really interested in vehicles as most guys seem to be. I'm not very mechanically-inclined...


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2017)

That picture is definitely a keeper. Yes, get that framed for your sister. She will love it.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh Fred, you have that so right! Ram has the Cummins diesel and I would LOVE to have that engine teamed up with the Allison transmission that GM offers... GM doesn't have the Cummins available because of the contract they have with Chrysler...  So... IMHO, you can pair up the best diesel engine with a second rate transmission (dodge), or pair up a decent, but not ideal diesel engine with the best transmission available. Virtually all diesel engines are pretty indestructible (lemon rules apply here) and far better than a gas engine for power, longevity, economy.  SO here's the rub, which equipment does all the dirty work, suffers the most wear and tear, and is the "weak link" in the drive train? IMHO it's the transmission...I'll take a strong tranny over engine virtually every time. Given a specifically built transmission, you could pull a fully loaded big rig trailer with a 24 horse lawnmower engine.

So, now for the good/bad news portion of this rant... truck builders are virtually identical to politicians. It makes virtually no difference which one you buy because they are all more or less created equally (nowadays). No one truck builder will (can) offer you the top of the line equipment across the board. Each brand has their strong and weak points. Just like no politician will stand on the same side of all of your arguments, and so you have to choose which one you dislike the least, the same goes with trucks. They are all so close to each other that you just have to choose what is most important to you.

So ask yourself this question... Why can you NOT find a 1/2 ton pickup truck with a diesel engine? I mean you can find little tiny shoe box cars with diesel engines, but you have to buy a "huge/expensive" 3/4 ton or larger truck before you can get a diesel engine? Now, that has recently changed as Nissan now offers a diesel in their 1/2 ton truck... BUT, it's priced like a 3/4 ton truck, and there are 1/2 ton trucks that have much better capabilities than the Nissan with the diesel... So what was the point? Obviously to "capture" the market of those who have always wanted to buy a 1/2 ton truck with a diesel   But I certainly have no desire to pay 3/4 ton prices for a 1/2 ton truck just for the diesel, with LESS towing capacity than a standard 1/2 ton with a gas engine.

My next truck will most likely be a 3/4 ton diesel pick up, at least 5 years if not more old, with as low a mileage & price I can find. And brand? well, if I can get an Allison tranny, I will, if not, it'll be whatever is available that I can afford. Good luck!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 3, 2017)

My husband has a 2004 Ford F250 diesel Lariat. Why? Because I worked at a Ford dealership, selling Fords. I got it at employee price and Ford ran a special 72 hour no interest sale, so we made out like bandits on that deal!

Moral of the story, if you want a new vehicle go work at a dealership at least long enough to get employee pricing!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 8, 2017)

@Latestarter I really want an allison tramsmisson ssoooo bad!!  

Everyone's doing wwll! Nothing exciting going on around here but we butchered our turkeys! One was 52.4lbs 
 



 

 

We butchered last weekend and smoking it today. Had to cut it in half because of how big it was. Cannot wait!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 8, 2017)

Holy Cow!  That's a big turkey!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 8, 2017)

Looks good!!....ya will have to let us know how it turns out. That's a whole lot of Turkey for sure...


----------



## Baymule (Apr 8, 2017)

Wow! That's a BIG turkey! How old was it? You will have to tell us how yummy it is....


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 9, 2017)

@Baymule He was about literally just under a year! I got them a year ago yesterday  

Man oh man did it turn out AMAZING!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 9, 2017)

Wow!!...it sure does Look very Tasty....


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 9, 2017)

Today is an "I give up" day.
Tried to start shearing FINALLY! Now I have a partially shaved sheep & broken blade. Nibblet decided he wanted to fuss and knocked the shearers out of my hand and broke the blade. 
Of course I was not smart enough to have a back up. Now have to wait 2 days for the new one to come. Which means he has to look funny for a week cause we wont have the time until next weekend. 
Oh and the wind is horrendous here and I am trying to move some hay closer to the sheep and it is literally blowing 50lb bales off the trailer! I think I'm going to have a glass of wine regardless of it being barely past noon


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 9, 2017)

Ugh - silly sheep.  Guess he'll just have to tolerate looking silly!  I think you should have that glass of wine - you deserve it!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 9, 2017)

I have a question going back to your smoked turkey.  Is that one of the Masterbilt smokers?

I have been eyeing those for awhile now.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 9, 2017)

I adore the picture of the turkey leg with the mallet next to it. Is that to smash fingers that might be reaching for that turkey leg? 

About that wind.......ya' know if you were in northeast Texas, the pine trees block the wind.....jus' sayin'.......


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 11, 2017)

Baymule said:


> My husband has a 2004 Ford F250 diesel Lariat. Why? Because I worked at a Ford dealership, selling Fords. I got it at employee price and Ford ran a special 72 hour no interest sale, so we made out like bandits on that deal!
> 
> Moral of the story, if you want a new vehicle go work at a dealership at least long enough to get employee pricing!



Not to mention first choice of any trade-ins, basically at "cost" which we all know is substantially less than retail when selling them back out.  I've actually considered working as a truck salesperson, but I like being retired so much better... Down here in TX, the pickup truck seems to be the preferred vehicle of choice. But maybe I'll actually look into it... Hmmm Part time only though!

That is one huge turkey! Sure looked delish as well! I really love turkey...   I'd be a bit concerned that being as old/large as it was that it might be a little less "tender"... what say you?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 11, 2017)

@Latestarter We were a little concerned too but we let it sit long enough & smoked it for 12 hours. It was juicy and not tough at all!!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 11, 2017)

Sooo! Had a surprise this morning! I thought she had another month! Well, this is the first lamb ever born on my farm! A little ram  

Momma (Nala) is being an excellent mom!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 11, 2017)

Congrats on the lamb!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 11, 2017)

Ahhhh, what a cutie!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 11, 2017)

Awww, there ya go!....Congratulations!...
Now that is a Pleasent Surprise!!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 11, 2017)

Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## TAH (Apr 11, 2017)

Congrats...Adorable!!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 11, 2017)

I need sone advice. I'm not sure if he's been nursing. I didnt have much time before I had to go to work. His belly is not full and her bag is rather small. I've seen him attempting but I tried to 'test' her teat and it was hard to get anything. He doesnt suckle well (not sure if normal) and now she keeps walking away although earlier she was all over him. Should I pull him and bottle? Now I am scared I was wrong and he hasnt eaten since he came into the world this morning  
I was not ready for this to happen this early


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 11, 2017)

So he suckles for a few moments then stops. Momma wont let me close to see if henis actually getting milk but of course once I wrote the other thing she stop for him to nurse


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 11, 2017)

@Sheepshape @norseofcourse @purplequeenvt @mysunwolf Any of the other great Sheeple out there that I can't recollect at the moment? I would check the baby for warm mouth and that his tummy is rounded rather than hollow.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 11, 2017)

Feel his mouth, if it's cold he's not nursing.  If she's not feeding him you'll have to, good luck.  Do you know if he got colostrum?

If his mouth is warm he may just be taking little sips at a time.

Hope all is well.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 11, 2017)

Lambs don't normally nurse for more than a few seconds at a time. Like others have said, if you are worried, check his mouth to make sure it's warm. Really though, I would let them be. The more you mess with him, the more you will confuse and upset mom. 

It might be best if you set up a jug (a small pen, I think ours are 5'x5') and put them up together for a couple days. This way you can keep a closer eye on him without stressing mom out by trying to catch him.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 11, 2017)

Mine just suck a few minutes at a time too. Check his behind. If he's pooping, he's eating. Mine usually have it smeared and it is gooey yellow stuff. I've even wiped their little butts clean. LOL


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 12, 2017)

He certainly looks like he knows what he is doing.

If he is thriving, don't worry. Do make sure mum has plenty of food and access to water at all times.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 13, 2017)

Alexz7272 said:


> One was 52.4lbs



 You are going to be eating turkey every day for a month!



Alexz7272 said:


> I think I'm going to have a glass of wine regardless of it being barely past noon


The sun is over the yardarm SOMEWHERE. Hope you enjoyed your wine.



Alexz7272 said:


> Sooo! Had a surprise this morning! I thought she had another month!


See how much "Will she EVER lamb" stress she saved you? What a nice girl she is.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 27, 2017)

FINALS ARE OVER!!    

Bad note: The radiator blew up in my Jeep. Gonna fix it this weekend and in the mean time borrowing my dads SUV. Looks like I am going to be buying a second vehicle and we're going to focus on rebuilding the Jeep as we always wanted to.  

Momma and baby are doing great! I was freaking about nothing of course.  
However, my little black lamb Natali keeps sticking her head through the fence and getting stuck. Is there _any _reason I cant put one of those dog donuts on her head to stop her? She's just getting her little horns and that is why she keeps getting stuck and she is too stupid to realize it. Literally, I take care of them in the morning, afternoon during my lunch and in the evening. EVERY TIME I HAVE TO GET HER UNSTUCK  
All my pictures are on my phone so I'll attach them below


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 27, 2017)

ALSO!!!!! WE GOT OUR PATENT!!!!


----------



## animalmom (Apr 27, 2017)

Congrats on the patent: may everyone in the US need one of what ever it is!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 27, 2017)

Sorry bout the jeep... let us know when you've had enough of pouring time and money into it.   They just don't make them like they used to many, many years ago. Grats on the patent! Now you'll have to follow that one up with another  Not sure what a dog donut is... are you referring to the cone of shame used to keep dogs from biting themselves? If you use something like that, she may not be able to get to food/eat... Not sure. You could always duct tape a board across her head... that ought to stop her putting it through the fence


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 27, 2017)

Instead of a board, ya can duct tape a piece of PVC pipe across the horns or a green branch so it won't break. I know @Latestarter wasn't really meaning a substantial board, but a piece of 2x2 would do, too. Just make it wider than the hole in the fence.
They sure are some Cute little ones....and so Glad it is Official on the Patent....just remember us when y'all get Famous....


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 27, 2017)

Feel dumb yet Natali?!  





 Problem is she has no horns yet, Except for a little nubs


----------



## Bruce (Apr 27, 2017)

How long until her head is too big to fit through? I guess there is too much fence to rig up some cheap chicken wire until that happens.

Congrats on the patent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 27, 2017)

Heads through the fence is the reason I only use 2x4 no climb fence.  I had a kid last year that would get stuck in the feeder (4x4) on a daily basis. She also got stuck in 4x4 stock panel and my bad LGD pup had a goat ear chew toy that night. She did that twice.  I finally gave the kid away because I was sick of rescuing her. 

Are you going to tell us what the patent is for?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 27, 2017)

Depending on the size of the area she is in, ya could sandwich the bottom of the fence between some boards, use some tin sheets, zig-zag wire through the gaps to make space smaller, and like @Bruce said some 3' wide poultry wire zip tied to fence. When I was much, much younger they used to put a "Y" branch around the neck of a calf, but that small of animal I'd be concerned about doing that. I can think of quite a few things, but can't see how large the area is, or your junk pile of things on-hand to use.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 27, 2017)

We are  still figuring out our final layout but we are thinking to use a two hot wire and one ground wire  on step in posts to keep our critters off of the fence.  We will find out if it works.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 27, 2017)

Congrats on the patent! I know this means a lot to ya'll and I am truly happy for you both.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 26, 2018)

Well, it sure has been a while! 
Let's see, we have started litigation against companies infringing on our patent, hopefully that will have a nice payout that we can do all the stuff we want to with the land! I am about a year into my paralegal studies and going strong, still sucks but it will be worth it! My friend moved in with us to help me with the farm since I am soooo busy now. I got a new job that pays me really well so I am slowly making my upgrades! 

We have installed a complete security system because animal activist have become bold in our area. 

(Here is the link of what we are dealing with: https://www.coloradoan.com/story/ne...roup-steals-chickens-berthoud-farm/678055001/) 



 
(Security Camera)

We had someone come on our property and move part of our electric fence and let the sheep out, so now we have to be careful and watchful  We were also warned by the sheriff when I filed a report, that transients in our area have become an issue and have been going on peoples property and causing damage. 

Olga & Olia are doing well! They meshed in well with the herd. Also added Nadia to the mix (will have to find pictures of her). Nala & Nastya are both going to lamb soon! Nastya is much closer. 


 

I lost my sweet ram, Nibblet to pneumonia in November. It was devastating but now I am on the search for a new ram. I am thinking of focusing on Suffolk and going for purebreed from now on. 


 
(My nephew with everyone) 


I bought Guineas, I have several adults & some babies. I also have Coral blue, Sky Blue & Lavender Guineas on order! Coming in May!



 

Also got some shoe pigeons, they are frillback Pigeons! 


 

I also have Lavender Orpingtons on order & Black Laced Silver Wyandottes, both coming in March! 


Vladimir has grown up quiet a bit and does surprisingly well on the farm! I never trust him 100% but he knows I am boss and leaves all the animals alone. 


 

Thats all I can think of in regards of updating at the moment. I'm going to try and find the time to be more active soon


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 26, 2018)

These are the types of guineas I am getting in May!

Sky Blue:




Lavender:




Coral Blue:


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 26, 2018)

Glad to see you back


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 26, 2018)

It is so good to hear from ya again!!....sorry about the litigation and losing your ram...hopefully the litigation will be Favorable a ya canfind a good replacement for the ram. The girls are all looking well and that's just crazy about the people messing with your stuff on your property. I was thinking that previously the plans were about moving to another place after the patent came thru for y'all, but that's what I was thinking. Glad schooling is going good and the different job is pleasing to ya. Are ya still working on the silo?
I love guineas and those are some interesting looking pigeons....


----------



## Bruce (Jan 26, 2018)

Welcome back! Geez, I can't even remember the last time I saw a post from you.
People are already violating your patent?



Alexz7272 said:


> Here is the link of what we are dealing with


  I hope they end up in jail. Even my emotional vegetarian daughter that would be happy if people ate no animals wouldn't consider "rescuing" from a farm.



Alexz7272 said:


> We were also warned by the sheriff when I filed a report, that transients in our area have become an issue and have been going on peoples property and causing damage.


Perhaps, but I bet it is the "activists".  Time for some electric fence and guard dogs. 



Alexz7272 said:


> I bought Guineas


And are they as obnoxiously loud as I've read?


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 26, 2018)

It is so good to see you back!! All of us here on BYH have been wondering what's been going on over there after so many months. Love the posts of the sheep and other stock, glad you are defending your patent, and grrrr about the "activists" disturbing your property and animals.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 26, 2018)

@Bruce My neighbor has gotten several nasty letter from these people too, so we are on a major lookout. They actually disconnected part of my electric fence to move it!! We have changed access to it but we are currently rotating them with a temp fence, so that is the issue. As soon as the ground thaws we will finish the perimeter fence line & then we will have a barely legal fence charger (not playing around anymore!) Its scary honestly, but so thankful I have my dogs to help. Also, I sorta acquired a farmhand who rented a room in our house, so she helps keep an eye out as well. 
Guineas are noisy at times but honestly, they have not been an issue. They have been amazing at keeping bugs and rodents down and at alerting me to predators! I'll see if I can find the video of them being angry at me. They free range but come back to the coop area every night. I personally have fallen in love with them


----------



## Bruce (Jan 26, 2018)

Make it as uncomfortable as possible to disconnect the fence. What action/proof does the sheriff need to put these people behind bars? I would think those letters your neighbor got would be considered actionable or are they just "you shouldn't keep animals that will be used for food? Even if that is the case, given these people have trespassed and stolen livestock elsewhere, the letters could be read as a threat worthy of a legal "cease and desist" order.

What can you legally do to keep them away from your property? I guess the "old west" methods are no longer allowed which of course just emboldens their actions.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 26, 2018)

Sounds like I got out of that "whacked" state just in time! Peoples Republic of Boulder be Danged! Those fanatics need jail time! (or rock salt in their butts). SO sorry you're dealing with the liberal idiots that consider animals as "other people"... What lunatics. Really great to hear from you after all this time!  Glad the animals are doing well, your study is doing well, numbers are growing, and that you have a patent to defend! Go get 'em! Try to not be such a stranger huh? Nice having you here.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 26, 2018)

so good to see you back on here! I have missed you. Those wacko people coming on your property sound dangerous. I bet you can't wait to get your fence up!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 27, 2018)

Yay! I love catching up with everyone! Now that things are more organized (and i’m finally making real money) everything should hopefully run smoother  




 
Here’s Olga being all sassy. She has grown up ALOT! 



 
Nastya got into the hay stack and gave zero sh*ts about it, she’s pregnant so I went easy on her 



 
This is also Nastya’s udders! Been closely watching her, so excited! Especially since its Nibblets baby (my ram I lost in November ) 



 
Here’s Nala & Nastya (both lambing soon-ish) Its been bitterly cold so I moved them apart early 

Ohh and here is some shots from our new security camera! 


 
Daylight 



 
Nighttime 

This is the camera we installed. It is AMAZING


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2018)

It may be amazing, but it is just one camera and you probably need several to cover the farm. Just more $$$$$


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2018)

OK, I'm afraid to even ask what position you needed to get in to take the udder picture...   Man, the things we do with/for our animals...


----------



## Bruce (Jan 27, 2018)

Some things are better left without too much thought @Latestarter


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 27, 2018)

Probably has one of those telescoptic "Go Pro" sticks....


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 29, 2018)

First lamb of the season!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 29, 2018)

She is a first timer and didnt really want him at first but she finally did! I think I’ll call him Niko 

When she FINALLY started inspecting him 


 

3 am this morning 

 

This morning: 

 



And here is Nala, still holding out on me. Total WHAT?! look from her this morning


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 29, 2018)

She is just waiting for her time in the "Spotlight".....Niko is really cute, glad mom accepted him....


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 30, 2018)

So I _finally_ became compliant & got my Flock ID for scrapies. Now to figure out what kind of tags to buy.  
Here is what the USDA provides, I am NOT a fan of these personally. 





I can get these from PremierOne: 






OR 

These from AllFlex, which is what I am learning towards: 








What do you use or recommend?


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 30, 2018)

We use the ones in the middle but that's only because that is what sent to us.  I think they sent us 300 tags when we signed up but I guess they have quit doing that.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 30, 2018)

I have a couple of sheep that have softer than normal tissue in their ears and the tags came loose.  One of them is one of only a couple that have names - hers is Notag.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 30, 2018)

That first one looks pretty wicked and likely harder to put on. But I've never tagged an animal so my opinion isn't worth even $0.01


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 30, 2018)

Bruce said:


> That first one looks pretty wicked and likely harder to put on. But I've never tagged an animal so my opinion isn't worth even $0.01



Ha, yeah the first one looks terrifying but that is what we use. It's smaller than my pinky finger and looks like a small, thick "hoop" earring on the sheep. Very easy to put on, easier than the other tag systems IMO because the applicator is smaller and easier on my small hands. I have used all the above systems and stick with the metal ones because they're discreet, and did I mention free? Lol.

Their downsides are A) hard to read from a distance, B) they snag on stuff really easily because they're closed-ended so if your sheep are browsers and very active they tend to rip through the ear, C) the shine wears off quickly and it's harder to read the numbers even up close.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Feb 1, 2018)

Guys. I have no buisness getting bottle babies. But I am breaking my own rule & picking us 3 of these babies tonight. Will post once I get them 




Dorper crosses so going to try having a small meat herd too!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 1, 2018)

awww how cute!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 1, 2018)

They really are adorable!!.....
Life is full of Exceptions, so might as well make them count....


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 1, 2018)

The Dorper cross sure makes a meaty critter and fast too.


----------



## RoahT (Feb 1, 2018)

So adorable!! Cuteness overload!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2018)

Adorable! They are so cute!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 2, 2018)

Awesome! How could you not get a few?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Feb 22, 2018)

Lamb #2.....ANOTHER RAM  
Its -8c right now, so a little worried. He hasn’t successfully suckled without help but I tubed him with colostrum. He was breathing heavy and not doing so hot but seems to be doing better now. Will be a long night for me.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 22, 2018)

He sure is a cutie. He is in good hands with you as his Lammy Grammy.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 22, 2018)

He's adorable  I wish you guys well tonight. Stay warm!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 23, 2018)

Hope you get some sleep. Grats, even though it's not a girl. He'll make someone many happy meals down the road.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Feb 23, 2018)

Farming is sitting with a newborn lamb & momma for 4 hours to make sure they are both okay. Then checking every 2 hours from there 12, 2, 4, 6. Its freezing, a painful cold but they matter. You destroy your clothes, personal items and expend every resource you have to make them comfortable & safe. Because they matter. Farming is about the wellbeing of your animals, not your comfort or cleanliness or appearance. The animals always come first, no matter the sacrifices.

- Just my thoughts while freezing last night and trying to keep momma happy & baby warm. I’d do anything for my animals.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 23, 2018)

Glad it all went well and he is as cute as can be!!....do ya have more coming soon?....or a bit later?


----------



## Bruce (Feb 23, 2018)

Alexz7272 said:


> The animals always come first, no matter the sacrifices.


And that is why are there are only so many farmers!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 23, 2018)

Congrats on the pretty lamb.  I don't envy your lambing weather but you are doing what you have to do.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 23, 2018)

Alexz7272 said:


> Farming is sitting with a newborn lamb & momma for 4 hours to make sure they are both okay. Then checking every 2 hours from there 12, 2, 4, 6. Its freezing, a painful cold but they matter. You destroy your clothes, personal items and expend every resource you have to make them comfortable & safe. Because they matter. Farming is about the wellbeing of your animals, not your comfort or cleanliness or appearance. The animals always come first, no matter the sacrifices.
> 
> - Just my thoughts while freezing last night and trying to keep momma happy & baby warm. I’d do anything for my animals.
> 
> View attachment 44327



Well said. That's what we do.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 4, 2018)

I can’t seem to get a break!  Sorry for not being able to update sooner.  Little guy who I have named Oleg is doing really well now! As spunky as ever  and is loving playing with Niko my first born this season.  I’ve got one more pregnant you that I think is due in about two weeks.  I’m on the search for more user iridium pairs though and pregnant use so we’ll see how that all pans out, it is surprisingly hard to find them around me 

Heres Oleg 


 

 



Niko pissed at me for starting halter training & meeting everyone else 



 

 

The boys




 On the other part of the farm I have 15 eggs in the incubator currently, I have 20 chicks have 28 arriving on the 15th and have 18 guinea keets arriving mid-April. Looking to get some more hogs too. It’s gonna be a busy spring! Also hoping to FINALLY finish thr exterior femce, I’v been stockpiling materials all winter, just need the ground to thaw all the way and it’ll be go time! 

Oh and I am building chicken coop tractors to go out in thr front field with the sheep.The boy made me these amazing plans


----------



## Bruce (Mar 4, 2018)

Busy busy!!!! 

Looks like the "spell check/breaker" really got you in that first paragraph


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 4, 2018)

OH MY GOSH  

Looking for ewes or ewe/lamb pairs**


----------



## Bruce (Mar 4, 2018)

I was wondering how hard it would be to find sheep made of iridium.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2018)

Can't get anything past @Bruce, no sireee! That Bruce, he's sharp as a rat turd-pointed on both ends! 

Adorable lambs! I am about to build some chicken tractors too. Been looking online, they all seem to be flat. I can just picture the Great Pyrenees or the lambs laying on them. So I think I'm going to build mine with peaked roofs. LOL Can you give more detail on how the wheels are attached? I haven't put wheels on before.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 10, 2018)

@Baymule Once we attach them, I will give you more details, promise!!

Had a little ewe born on Wednesday!! Love her little speckled feet


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 10, 2018)

Awww!!....so Cute and Sweet they all are....
Glad it is going well for ya. Anymore problems with invaders around ya?


----------



## Bruce (Mar 10, 2018)

Super cute, congrats on all the babes!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 10, 2018)

@CntryBoy777 No trespassers lately but we got every corner covered now


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 10, 2018)

I picked up these beauties today


----------



## Baymule (Mar 10, 2018)

I love that big happy grin! And who wouldn't be grinning, holding such a cutie-pie lamb! I like her speckles too. And you just got alpacas too! They have such soft wool. Are you going to spin, crochet and knit the wool?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 10, 2018)

@Baymule I hope to learn how to spin it, its on my list of things to do!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 11, 2018)

Good to see that big smile on your face! Congrats on the babies and the newcomers. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 12, 2018)

Alexz7272 said:


> I picked up these beauties today


Can you touch them? Mine would be easier to deal with if they didn't think touching meant death.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 12, 2018)

@Bruce My boys HATE being touched. These girls are skittish but much friendlier overall. I think with time they will warm up.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 13, 2018)

If you figure out how to make that happen, let me know! I can hand feed them their maintenance pellets and sweet feed but NO TOUCHING! 

They need to get over that. Besides needing to be sheared again this spring, they must really need their nails cut. Hasn't been done since the morning before they were brought here and that was Oct 2016!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 16, 2018)

@Bruce I've been told carrots are their weakness. I'm gonna grab some tonight and see the validity of it tomorrow. If it makes you feel any better, my boys are total A**h**** so not even carrots could make them friendly. Hoping the girls are better


----------



## Bruce (Mar 17, 2018)

Apples? No go, Carrots? Didn't even look at them. My boys didn't read the book on alpaca treats. They do like all stock sweet feed.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 17, 2018)

@Bruce Your alpacas are broken  
I have heard apples are a close second! The breeder I got my girls from said to put it on top if a feed bucket, the put your hand in it. Pick some up over time and have them get it from your hand. Eventually they’ll come running? We’ll see


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 17, 2018)

Our alpacas are very picky, with them if it isnt grain they arent interested.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 17, 2018)

Alexz7272 said:


> @Bruce Your alpacas are broken


Tell me about it!! The lady that gave them to us said they liked apples. Maybe the 6 girls she had (and had already given away) liked them and she wasn't paying attention to who was eating the pieces? Or she wasn't paying attention after the girls were gone and the male goat cleaned up??

They will eat their maintenance pellets mixed with sweet feed from my hand. In fact, they will come morning and evening to get it. And if I am feeding them in the barn, like I do when it is near or below freezing, they won't hightail it out because they WANT those pellets. Otherwise they think I'm going to do something bad to them and they skedaddle.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 18, 2018)

@Bruce Maybe its just male alpacas in general? Mine are just like yours. Even with grain they snub their noses at me. Makes me want to try alpaca meat when they get cranky when I am trying to FEED them


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 18, 2018)

BUSY day yesterday. Got up at 7 and went inside at 7. Forgot to eat even. Got about a an acres worth fenced FINALLY. It was hard work but my sheep & alpacas LOVE the additional space. Was a 1.5 woman job, my roommate/occasional farmhand cane out sporadically to help & learn. I have blisters, cuts, bruises, aches and pains, sunburned face & neck but I love what I accomplished!!! 

Had to weed wack the whole bottom part first: 



 


 

Thise insulators are Hard to do 


 
Testing/running wire:

 
Ready for the sheep & alpacas!!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 18, 2018)

Looks like a tremendous accomplishment. Congrats! I'm still working on mine  Just curious... Why did you put a large space insulator at the bottom as opposed to just keeping the close/short ones? Won't it make it more difficult to keep the fence line clear of growth via weed whacker? You'll maybe have to use chemical instead?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 18, 2018)

@Latestarter I have a couple sheep that are jerks and will tesr it like crazy. Also for the babies so they dont get too close to the road.  We will use a sprayer to keep the grass dead but put it high enough that as long as we keep the whacker against the ground, it would not hit it. But we’ll only use that if necessary.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 18, 2018)

Twisted wire to make the fence more obvious??

Those t-post insulators can be a pain. Push, push push, ALMOST THERE, need yet more thumb pressure! And some seem to almost pop on by themselves with little pressure.

I can see using the longer standoffs on the low wire, you can whack underneath them and not worry about ripping the plastic string on the T-posts. If they are just high enough you can get the mower deck under it and make quick work of the growth there.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Bruce Essentially, yes! We live off of a semi-major road unfortunately (didnt use to be ), we already struggle with idiots and the previous owner left us the twisted wiring along the whole perimeter (the only good thing they left us) so we figured we might as well reuse it! 
I will always recommend useing 14 gauge wire for the electrical lines, we tried the smaller size and it kept snapping on us too easily. It was SOOOOO frustrating! But now I have like 3 more acres to do. And I hate those insulators with a burning passion.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2018)

You could skip the T-posts and sink 8' wood posts 6" diameter minimum every 10' or so. That would be so much easier than dealing with the snap on fasteners


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thats what I wanna do  But they may be expanding the road in front of us and want to see where they are pushing it to before we put in more permanent fencing. We also have some dead trees we need to replace before finalizing and then I dont have the money for _that_ nice of fencing  
I would give ANYTHING to do the wood but for now, I must struggle with those blasted t-posts and insulators.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2018)

Geez, I was kidding. Must be getting a wood post into the ground is easier there than here!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 28, 2018)

Picked these guys up at the auction today. Any ideas on their age?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 28, 2018)

Got these babies too cause I am insane


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 28, 2018)

Well, since I'm clueless...I'll take a stab at it....they are past weaning but not quite big enough to breed yet....
They look pretty healthy to me and hope ya enjoy shearing.............I did notice that distinct white head in the background....I love guineas....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 28, 2018)

How many lambs are you up to now? Did you get the three bottle babies? If so, how are they doing? Your fence looks very nice!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2018)

Yeah, you're insane......but aren't we all?  Just how many lambs are there and what breeds?


----------



## greybeard (Mar 29, 2018)

Alexz7272 said:


> @Bruce Essentially, yes! We live off of a semi-major road unfortunately (didnt use to be ), we already struggle with idiots and the previous owner left us the twisted wiring along the whole perimeter (the only good thing they left us) so we figured we might as well reuse it!
> I will always recommend useing 14 gauge wire for the electrical lines, we tried the smaller size and it kept snapping on us too easily. It was SOOOOO frustrating! But now I have like 3 more acres to do. And I hate those insulators with a burning passion.


Good wrap around insulators should just snap on without too much effort at all, especially the extenders or standoffs. I've had much better luck with the black ones...they (for whatever reason) held up to UV better than the yellow and didn't become brittle and crack where the corners are that go around the tee posts.

I assume you are using 14ga HT ..
180ksi? That's 180,000psi tensile strength, which is about the maximum you can use and still easily make a tie off. 
Still you should be able to tension it tight enough to use 1/2 as many posts and insulators. Going with 200 or 210 ksi wire = even fewer posts when some of them are electrified, tho I believe you have to go with a larger diameter like 12.5 ga to get into the 210ksi range..


----------



## Bruce (Mar 29, 2018)

I agree with @CntryBoy777 and am doing so with about the same amount of expertise.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 29, 2018)

@CntryBoy777 So we have the same quesstimation  
I am actually thinking of selling those guys off, they do not appear to be what I need for my program. Its just so hard to see in at the auction. 

@Wehner Homestead They seller backed out on me when it came to those three, was ready with cash in hand on my way and then she said nevermind and never heard from her again 

@Baymule I picked up 9 bottle lambs, two I will be surprised if they make it to the end of the day but I am a huge softy and figured I could give them the last kindness they will see in this world and at least be happy and warm. 

The majority are Suffolk crosses but not sure about the black lambs, that will be a fun one to watch grow out!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 29, 2018)

Neighbors kiddo helping

 


One of the sick ones


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2018)

Poor babies! I hate that some just cast off the rejected or orphaned offspring with little thought. Blessings to you for showing them kindness and warmth, even though they may not be long for this world! You have a very kind heart!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 29, 2018)

Ya could always grow some of those out and stock the freezer, if there aren't any serious buyers....might as well make your time, effort, and energy worth something. Hope the little ones hang in there for ya it is a shame to see anything cut so short on life at that stage. The rule in the animal world is the strongest survives, so sometimes moms see problems we humans don't and push the weak away....tho, it isn't always the case.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 29, 2018)

This is kind of related to survival with sheep.  A friend of ours did an apprenticeship in New Zealand at one of the large Sheep Stations and told us that when lambing season started, the Station owners went on Holiday till it was over.  That way they avoided trying to salvage animals that should be culled anyway.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2018)

All that I can say is WOW! I’m some ways I agree. There may be a reason that demise is going to occur anyway. Also, if weak for some reason, those traits may not be best to pass on. On the other hand, I can’t handle suffering and would dispatch as necessary or at least give the best life possible until going to the freezer is appropriate. 

As far as what Mike said, I can’t imagine coming home to the death and devastation if we left during Calving. I also can’t imagine the suffering that some of those animals must endure until the succumb due to the dystocia. Sometimes a simple repositioning or extra umph is all that’s required. Additionally, I wouldn’t be able to relax and enjoy my vacation knowing that I was coming home to a stinking, rotting mess of chaos. (What a way to attract predators!)


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 29, 2018)

I guess I should have said that I don't agree with that approach.  We aren't as hands on as some but we have had to take trips leaving one of us at home during lambing to make sure an emergency could be handled promptly.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 29, 2018)

You learn something new everyday! I did not know that some people did that, I too would not be able to handle that. But I am too soft when it comes to animals and people. My struggling little guy passed while I was at work but my roommate was there with him. Got one more girl not doing so hot, so keeping a close eye on her. Unfortunately, my roommate/farmhand has not fed lambs before and I was trying to teach her last night and she just was not getting the concept and the lamb sucked alot of air and then I think she got some in her lungs. Not sure if we can recover from that but trying.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2018)

Mike- I never thought that was your idea of a good way to do things. Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 29, 2018)

I certainly am not cold-hearted either and can't stand to see any suffering....human or animal....I was just giving a reason for a mother to push away a newborn. It can be difficult to accept that we can't fix or mend everything, but sometimes it just is what it is. Sorry to hear the little one didn't make it, hope the other one can....


----------



## greybeard (Mar 29, 2018)

There are hundreds of thousands of sheep and cattle on ranches all over the West that give birth every year with no human within miles of them. Them mommas down in the saltgrass on White and other ranches along the Texas coast have calves that never see a human till it's time to wean or vaccinate and brand...and sometimes, only when it's time to load to send to market. For many, the owners or managers don't even know how many head of cattle or sheep they have. It's the same out West where cattle and sheep are moved to higher or lower elevations depending on grass or season. 
There's hardly ever anyone around on the bigger places at birth time. 

This county was the same way in the 60s when it was open range.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 29, 2018)

I suspect scale as something to do with it. If you have 500 animals giving birth in the same couple of weeks, you can't keep up with all of them anyway. If you have 10, it is possible.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 29, 2018)

We had to assist one out of 10 last lambing season.  If that same animal needed assistance this year I would probably lose the lamb or the ewe or both.  Last season they were on a dry lot that I could see both ends from any point in the lot.  This season they go off on their own and stay for a day or more until they feel like their lamb(s) can be integrated with the rest of the flock. 

I didn't mean to hijack the thread but it is an interesting topic about the different approaches.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2018)

I definitely find it interesting. In some ways, alarming though.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 29, 2018)

If I had to assist an animal to give birth, especially over multiple times, I would sell it. So far, my ewes present me with lambs and my input to the process is exactly zero. I don't have many ewes, so maybe as numbers go up, problems do too. But I don't want to keep an ewe that I have to bury my arm in her back end, or pull lambs or otherwise help her give birth. If I had a crisis like that, I would pull out all the stops to save ewe and lamb, but I would sell her after weaning the lamb.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2018)

I’m sure that some of the difference comes from show stock vs. commercial stock. I know some people that raise show sheep and pull almost every one. Just something else that I thought of.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 29, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> This is kind of related to survival with sheep.  A friend of ours did an apprenticeship in New Zealand at one of the large Sheep Stations and told us that when lambing season started, the Station owners went on Holiday till it was over.  That way they avoided trying to salvage animals that should be culled anyway.



But if they did that here Mike, they wouldn't be able to pocket a few bucks by selling them to some poor soft hearted soul at the sale barn


----------



## Baymule (Mar 30, 2018)

I will eventually shift to registered Katahdins. I want to buy from flocks that have a few problems as possible. I realize that sometimes, things just go wrong. I'll give an animal another chance, but if it continues, why would I keep it? I have a ewe that aborted her first lamb--and my first lamb too. I was broken hearted, but kept her for another try. She has since had twins every time and is a great mother. So there ya' go.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 30, 2018)

Baymule said:


> If I had to assist an animal to give birth, especially over multiple times, I would sell it. So far, my ewes present me with lambs and my input to the process is exactly zero. I don't have many ewes, so maybe as numbers go up, problems do too. But I don't want to keep an ewe that I have to bury my arm in her back end, or pull lambs or otherwise help her give birth. If I had a crisis like that, I would pull out all the stops to save ewe and lamb, but I would sell her after weaning the lamb.


I'll give a heifer a 2nd chance..most of the time, but not a cow and if the daughter of a problem cow has the same problem, they both go to the kill pen as well as any of their calves. I don't want 'my problems' going to a'back to the farm' buyer.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 30, 2018)

I've gotten a lot stricter on the ewes I keep too. I am like @Baymule I will usually give them a second chance. However, I am still a smaller operations and still building my flock and getting established, I am sure once my numbers triple (as I hope!) I will be able to be more subjective. I've been lucky and my girls have never needed assistance, I always place them in lambing pens though, never leave them out in the field. But again, it is the difference between small & large operations. Although the big sheep farmer close to me always moves his ladies to a lambing barn and never leaves them outside for lambing. It all comes down how you run your operation I guess.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 30, 2018)

I just realized she has an X on her head!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 30, 2018)

That marks the spot for those wonderful Kisses....


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 30, 2018)

She's cute.  It will be interesting to see if they fade over time.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Mar 30, 2018)

I have a problem, I know


----------



## TAH (Mar 31, 2018)

Alexz7272 said:


> I have a problem, I know


An adorable one tho

Btw , cute little lamb's.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 31, 2018)

Alexz7272 said:


> I have a problem, I know


My name is @Alexz7272 and I am addicted to cute animals.

There may be a 12 step program for that, but why bother?


----------



## animalmom (Mar 31, 2018)

Problem?  Problem????  I don't see no stinkin problem!  It is surprising how much room for giving love there is in a human heart.  Taint no problem, tis a blessing.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 31, 2018)

I have to concur... there are MUCH worse "problems" to have to deal with. Enjoy yours to the fullest!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 31, 2018)

Someone posted somewhere that it’s only an addiction if you can’t admit you have a problem! Lol

I’m a sucker for most animals and I’ll readily admit it!


----------



## greybeard (Mar 31, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m sure that some of the difference comes from show stock vs. commercial stock. I know some people that raise show sheep and pull almost every one.


Why?
Because they just want to or because they have to?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 31, 2018)

Because of the build difference. Blocky is in and required to be competitive! The shape of the shoulders is so different that it effects the ease of delivery in cattle, sheep, and goats that I know of.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 31, 2018)

Well, I prefer all mine to be functional and part of being functional is being able to give birth by themselves except maybe heifers.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 31, 2018)

Completely understandable!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 1, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Because of the build difference. Blocky is in and required to be competitive! The shape of the shoulders is so different that it effects the ease of delivery in cattle, sheep, and goats that I know of.


Must be the same stupid people that breed English Bulldogs for wide shoulders and narrow hips. Nothing more stupid than that. Dog due to deliver? Off to the vet for a C section.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 1, 2018)

Not quite that bade but could definitely go there if not reigned in! 

We’ve only helped two cows this year and it was their first time. I don’t intend to cross the line of helping cows every time if I can avoid it.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2018)

Alexz7272 said:


> I just realized she has an X on her head!!
> View attachment 46041


Name the X lamb!

Xenia
Xylophone
Xenon
or my favorite; Xerus, which is an African ground squirrel


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 1, 2018)

Xara
Xena
Xandra
Xantha


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2018)

Which brings to mind the question, "Why start a word with X and pronounce that word with a Z?"


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 1, 2018)

I say them with more of an “x” sound though I know others don’t. I have a Zara because I wanted the “z” sound. Who knows!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 2, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Which brings to mind the question, "Why start a word with X and pronounce that word with a Z?"


Good question! What X words SOUND like X?? Xray doesn't count.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 2, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Good question! What X words SOUND like X??


xactly!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 2, 2018)

Yea! There is at least one! 
As long as we don't worry too much about spelling.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 3, 2018)

Let's see....an engineer is always looking for that unknown factor....usually designated with the letter X.....and since there is prescedent with the name AleX here....I think my suggestion would be X-factor.....


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 3, 2018)

I really want to name her with an X name!! I refuse to name before they reach 2 weeks, she is almost there so I will need to find one. 

My 14-15 year old lab has not been doing so well lately and finally took her into the vet today. Her liver is 3x the size it should be. They believe it is either a tumor or liver disease. Having bloodwork run and will know tomorrow. She is my baby, so it will be very difficult when I have to say goodbye


----------



## RoahT (Apr 3, 2018)

Aww, I'm so sorry about your dog! She looks so sweet!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2018)

One of the worst things about having pets is that they age faster than we do.  They still give us way more than they take so I guess it is a decent trade off.  I hope the news comes back positive.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 3, 2018)

for the best news possible on your pupper!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 3, 2018)

So sorry to hear that Alex.....sure hope it is something that can be overcome..........if not, then ya sure wouldn't want her to suffer anymore than she has to........it is never a good situation to have to face.....


----------



## Baymule (Apr 3, 2018)

We had a brindled Lab for 14 years, when he left us, it left a huge hole in our lives. You get a LOT of family history wrapped up in a dog. A good dog is truly a member of the family.

Your dog is a pretty girl, I know she is well loved. We're here for you when you need us.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 3, 2018)

Been absent but hope that the results of the tests for you pup came back better than anticipated. Always tough as they get older and their time approaches.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 4, 2018)

Cant catch a break. Dealing with bloat in the suspected pneumonia lamb. 
Have done baking soda mix & vegetable oil, also tubed to remove some gas which was somewhat successful? I guess we’ll see in the am


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 4, 2018)

Hope the bloat subsides. Your husky and the lamb have similar color markings.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 4, 2018)

Prayers for your lamb! Btw I live your flooring!!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 4, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead Thank you!! We just finished installing it all and getting the trim up! 

So no bloat this morning!!! She still has some nasty cough/wheezing but is acting 100% fine and does not have a low or high fever. Have given her draxxin & banamine for pain (as recommended by the vet) and still she has it. So I am at a loss. 
But I brought her in the house last night at midnight so I could monitor her. She wouldn’t settle so I went in the kennel with her JUST to help her relax. Yeah. Well. I passed out. My partner came to find me at like 4am and took this picture 



 

I fell asleep in a dog cage, with a baby lamb and slept there for 4 hours. 

No one can say I dont love my sheep


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 4, 2018)

Totally something I would do!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 4, 2018)

Good thing it is a big dog crate!



Mike CHS said:


> One of the worst things about having pets is that they age faster than we do.


Unless you are fond of elephants, large parrots or Galapagos tortoises


----------



## Baymule (Apr 4, 2018)

Adorable. So glad your sweet boyfriend took that picture! Nope, sure can't say that you don't love your sheep!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 4, 2018)

Alexz7272 said:


> @Wehner Homestead Thank you!! We just finished installing it all and getting the trim up!
> 
> So no bloat this morning!!! She still has some nasty cough/wheezing but is acting 100% fine and does not have a low or high fever. Have given her draxxin & banamine for pain (as recommended by the vet) and still she has it. So I am at a loss.
> But I brought her in the house last night at midnight so I could monitor her. She wouldn’t settle so I went in the kennel with her JUST to help her relax. Yeah. Well. I passed out. My partner came to find me at like 4am and took this picture
> ...



I don't usually reply to posts so that they show up again but that one needs to.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 4, 2018)

Awwwww  I hope the little lamb appreciates your care. You're a good shepherdess!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 18, 2018)

Its been a while unfortunately. I took my nephew to the poultry show to see if he was serious about showing poultry, I believe he is now! So I was a sucker and let him pick out some chicks for him to show (when I already have 50 chicks right now) 
I lost grim as I had been calling her, the lamb shown earlier. She had struggled since she was born and honestly I was surprised she lasted as long as she did. It was hard but tis the circle of life.
Yesterday we were hit with tornado level winds. I got a call from my neighbor that my alpacas enclosure had collapsed, the roof of my lambs structure was coming off, there were 3 powerlines down around my house & my temporary fence for my sheep was down. I was lucky enough to get off work to go home to handle it all. I had to go through 2 sheriffs to get to my house to handle the situation as they closed the roads because of the down powerlines. By the time I got home, we had no power. I called the boy and he came home to help as well. First we got my one alpaca out of the enclosure that was stuck, he was not hurt at all just was on the other side of it. The sheep escaped the fence obviously but the wind was at 83mph so they were just sitting in the field facing away from the wind. The wind was throwing so much around it kept shorting my exterior fence but luckly they had no interest in exploring. We have to ratchet the roof panels down on the lamb enclosure, somehow that worked until it died down but the lambs were freaking out. The boy set up the generator as the lambs and my chicks needed heat. The horse boarders across from me called for help because their big metal barn door was ripping off and the horses inside were slamming against their stalls in fear. I dont know how but after much deliberation and patience we got it resecured. Next, my good friend and neighbor called, she had 2 incubators, 2 day old ducks and 3 calves she had no heat for. So over to my house they came. Next we had to go back to her house and rescue her chickens trapped in their coops that had FLIPPED and tumbled across a field. We eventually got them all into her garage. During this time other neighbors with small animals requiring heat came over to take advantage of our electricity, my house looked like noahs ark  I had SOOO many chicks, ducks, incubators, calves, a few lambs, it was hilarious. As my neighbor and I went back out to find a new short in the front fence one of the lineman working up the street came running towards us flaring his arms and screaming. But there was absolutely no way we could hear him, I couldn't hear Brittney standing next to me. 
Finally we reached each other and he let us know another powerline had snapped and fallen into the irrigation canal and to stay away from it as it was electrified. Awesome! I got home from work around 3:15, I got inside around 8:30. Power didnt come back for anyone else until 10:30 and then until midnight everyone was collecting their animals. There is still alot of cleanup to do but everyone I know had no losses. Lots of damage to still be assessed but all animals were okay minus sinus and eye issues (my poor sheeps eyes and muzzle were just caked). So how was everyone elses Tuesday?


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 18, 2018)

Wow!! Glad you were able to help. A generator is definitely our our list....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 18, 2018)

I can’t even like that! Too scary and eventful for my taste. I’m glad everyone is okay and that the damage didn’t include any deaths.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 18, 2018)

You are welcome to come be my neighbor whenever you so choose! I'm sure all those folks that you helped are beyond thankful. Glad to hear things weren't worse and no lives lost... property can be repaired/replaced. Hope you don't have that event followed up by anything worse.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 18, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I can’t even like that! Too scary and eventful for my taste. I’m glad everyone is okay and that the damage didn’t include any deaths.


Same here!!! (so I "liked" your post instead)


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 18, 2018)

It is not the "challenge" that is "liked", but facing the "challenge" and weathering the storm with minimal damage and seemingly no loss of life....either animal or human....


----------



## Baymule (Apr 18, 2018)

Sounds like a good day. A good day because in the face of adversity, you not only came through it, but you helped your neighbors too. A community is a wonderful thing and it sounds like you are in a good community. Glad that no one was hurt and that all the animals got what they needed and none were lost.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 26, 2018)

Why has everything been so crazy!?! Let me see how much I can cram in this update  

First, the sad news. After a weekend at the lake, we had to make the decision to let our Ladybugs go. It was a very difficult decision to make but she let us know it was time for her to go. It has been about a month now and it is still very hard. 




Onto the more positive aspects. I got my snowflake quail eggs in and had a successful hatch! They are so stinking cute!!! 








The alpaca I bought pregnant had her baby about 2 weeks early about a month ago!! I have not names her yet but she is ADORABLE 
The day she was born: 




Momma didn't like her baby getting all the attention  




Sooo cuteeeeee 





Now everyone had been doing well, nothing crazy or exciting! Well the baby had to be the center of attention again after she reached her 1 month mark. I went out to do just a regular check and noticed her eye was goopy. Well, finally caught her and found she had injured her eye. Off to the vet we went the next day and he said she had some kind of trauma on her eye which then developed an ulcer. Poor baby had to have her sewn shut, she is about a week into it being sewn, has ulcer eye drops & has to have terramycin every 2 days. She is not letting it stop her at all but she cried so badly when the stitched were put in. I felt so bad for her. 
It was hard to get a photo of the injury but here is the best I got: 


 

After being sewn up by the vet: 




 

She is healing quiet well so far but still monitoring it. 

On a personal level, Aaron and I got our second patent!!  
We have also started the litigation against 3 major companies that are infringing on those patents and working with our lawyer to try and set up licensing agreements. We are VERY excited! 

Cant think of anything else to update on but will try to get on more


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh!! And we bought a baler after the local guy said he didnt want to do it because the previous owners (FROM 7 YEARS AGO) damaged his baler one year. We’ve had the house for 5 years now and have completely reseeded and weeded the front and side fields. But he still didnt want to trust us, so my partner Aaron said screw that and we bought one 

Man is it a learning curve but the awesome part is it matchs our tractor! Its from the same year/model. 


I’ll have to get some better photos, I just realized these all suck


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 26, 2018)

Sorry for your loss...It's so hard to say goodbye to a beloved pet. She will always be in your heart. I still miss my dog June very much, it's almost 2 month since she passed. 
Your baby llama is so cute!


----------



## mysunwolf (Jul 26, 2018)

I am so jealous of that beautiful tractor and baler, congrats!! I'm sorry about your pup, that's my least favorite thing in the entire world is deciding when to put them down. 

That baby alpaca is soooo cute!


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 26, 2018)

aren't baby alpacas just the cutest things.  sure hope her eye gets well quickly.  excellent find on the baler and see it matches the tractor so it was meant to be.  
i'm so sorry for your loss, saying goodbye to old friends is hard.  you know tho that ladybugs will always be in your heart.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 26, 2018)

You are back!!!! 
We always wonder about our friends that drop off the face of the earth (forum?).

Several of us have tractor envy.

Sorry you had to put Ladybugs down. We had to do the same thing with our oldest cat a few weeks ago.

Very cool on the patents. Sorry you are already having to fight patent infringement. Big companies have deep pockets and don't mind trying to bankrupt the "little guy" in court rather than license the patent. 

Baby alpaca, so cute! Sorry it injured it's eye


----------



## Baymule (Jul 26, 2018)

I am very sorry that that time came for your friend. That is a hard decision to make and it hurts. Big hugs.

The alpaca is adorable, hope the eye heals up good. 

Getting your won equipment sets you free from trying to find someone to bale your hay. Wait. Wait. Wait. Wait some more.....Nope. You got your own and can take care of your own hay. Congrats on the nice baler.

On the patent, that is huge and I am happy for you. Congrats on the second one. Take those big companies to court, keel haul them and make them pay up! 

Most of all, I am glad that you are back, you have been missed.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 26, 2018)

So good to hear from you. As Bruce said, it's rough when folks disappear... Glad for all the good stuff that you're experiencing...   sorry you had to lose your pup.   We've all been there and definitely can identify with what you're going through. Hope you'll stop by a little more often


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks for the update, sorry about Ladybugs! We have been through this twice this year. Hope the lil alpaca heals well and all turns out in your favor in court.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks for all the warm thoughts, its been tough without Lady especially since my other 3 dogs have been acting up since she passed but I hope things are starting to settle 

I baler is STILL not functioning correctly. I have the engineer on it but between his patents & me going back to college, its been slow moving. On the other note though, HE BOUGHT US AN AUGER!!! I was soooo excited!!  




 

Finally got a 'better' image of the baler, we are replacing the pickup teeth & re-welding some parts that were broken, so yes it looks like a hot mess, sorry. 


 

Baby alpaca (which I have still not names or registered yet)  Is doing much better! She is having a blast and seems not to be bothered at all from her previous injury! She will have a small white dot on her eye but the vet said she will not lose her sight  


 

And here was everyone waiting for their treats they didn't really need  


 

I also have been working on the two babies, brown is 7 months, white is my 2 month old. They are getting more and more comfortable. (White was born on farm, brown off farm) 



 

On a sidenote (I know we dont really talk about chickens here) I got a fairy egg for the first time and it was AWESOME  

Here is a comparison: 



 

So I brought it into work to show everyone (no one knows anything about farming) and put it on this cute little sheep my co-worker made me. You guys dont want to see how much sheep stuff I have at my desk


----------



## Bruce (Aug 23, 2018)

What do you mean we don't talk chickens here? I have 2 alpacas and 20 chickens. They are my big "herd" 

Sorry the baler is still out of whack but you can dig lots of holes while you wait for it to get fixed.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 23, 2018)

That sheep holding the fairy egg looks like Wiley from Jakers!  I love that show!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 23, 2018)

Congrats on the new auger! Glad the baby won't lose the eye and will be OK. Sorry the baler still isn't gainfully employable. Thanks for stopping by with an update and pics.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 24, 2018)

Ughhh, I just discovered one of my ewes lambed this year has HORRID fly-strike. I just cant. I checked my other ewe and she has it as well, but not as bad. Guys, I have a stomach if steel. This made me gag, it is so disgusting and I feel so bad. I’ve been up since I got off work, working on getting these two better. I haven’t been able to check everyone else yet but you could tell they were messed up and the others seem ‘fine’ for now. Fly-strike is no joke


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 24, 2018)

Alexz7272 said:


> Ughhh, I just discovered one of my ewes lambed this year has HORRID fly-strike. I just cant. I checked my other ewe and she has it as well, but not as bad. Guys, I have a stomach if steel. This made me gag, it is so disgusting and I feel so bad. I’ve been up since I got off work, working on getting these two better. I haven’t been able to check everyone else yet but you could tell they were messed up and the others seem ‘fine’ for now. Fly-strike is no joke




I’m SO sorry!! Hoping you get everything taken care of and it turns out well!!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 24, 2018)

Sorry... for you and the ewes. I hope it's not so bad you have to lose the ewes.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 24, 2018)

It happens to the best of us.  Used to hate it when calves born now.  Had to really watch them close and make sure they got sprayed on rear and navel with fly spray. 

 I docked my Katahdins and usually had no problems once spring grass flushed and green grass poops gone.  But, even then still have one or two ...VBS


----------



## Baymule (Aug 24, 2018)

Horrible, I know you feel terrible about it. Hope you get it all under control and your ewes are ok.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 29, 2018)

Have things gotten any better for ya Alex?....


----------



## Alexz7272 (May 7, 2021)

Whelp, things have changed in 4 years! My partner and I are now engaged  I finished my Associates Degree for my paralegal program but sadly is has not lead to anything new. I am going back to college (at 30 ) for information technology, long term goal is to get a job remotely and that'll provide me a good wage and that option!

We are still in our home, still struggling to fully reclaim the field that had chemicals poured on it. About a year ago I sold off most of my herd and refocused. I now have Karakul Sheep, Finnsheep, Angora Goats & Boer Goats. I also took a volunteer role as a 4h Leader! Most of the kids live in the city, so I am using my herd to let them show at fair and competitions! I had about a year where I had a highland coo, but found they just weren't meant for me, my heart and passion are in sheep. I am focusing on raising show quality poultry as well as that is a good segway for many kiddos who may just be starting in livestock! 

Hope everyone has been doing well though, I kept saying I needed to come back and update and FINALLY got around to it!!  

Karakul Sheep 











Finnsheep 


 

Angora Goats




Boer Goats 




Katahdin Sheep (Meat) 



4h kiddos with lambs




4h Kids at most recent show


----------



## Bruce (May 7, 2021)

There are no paralegal jobs??? That is amazing. I hope you find something or enjoy the information tech classes.


----------



## farmerjan (May 7, 2021)

That is wonderful that you can help the kids, give them real life experience, and help to teach them some responsibility and all.  They look like the are enjoying it.  Best of luck in the future.
Nice cochins.....


----------



## Baymule (May 7, 2021)

It’s great to hear from you again! Don’t stay away so long!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 7, 2021)

Hey, so great to hear from you. Looks like you are being a huge help in the poultry program.  I'll PM you about this, but if those pictures are from the last CPA show, I am very bummed I wasn't there to meet you in person.


----------

